# After market rims for your Cruze and coverage by GM plan



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I would really like to get a set of nice after market rims so that I can keep my winter tires on the original steelies. Will that affect my coverage if an extreme circumstance beyond my ability to imagine at this point were to come up? My insurance coverage mentioned that some changes and non original additions can affect coverage in the event of mishap. The style of the deluxe ones the brochure shows are what I want. I still have to price all that kind of stuff out at this point but I sure plan on getting something eyecatching that suits the car


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't know exactly how your coverage is set up, but here is how I have read mine. If the aftermarket wheels diameter, design, or method of installation is proven to have caused the damage (i.e. strut replacement, hub bearings from short sidewalls or unbalanced installation) then it will not cover it. The only other thing is that usually insurance companies don't recognize aftermarket wheels from OEM in cost.

Otherwise, I think the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act comes into play with warranty concerns.

Good luck in your search for rims and post up your results when you find some. The 5x105 bolt pattern is hard to come by, at least in my searches.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks gunner. I actually drove around a neighborhood tonight to find a performance store a friend told me about that sells very nice aftermarket rims. Boy was that store tucked away. I drove right by it but saw it on my way out of the dark little deadend alley. lol I don't know about pricing and I will be going in to see about their stock. I will definitely keep this updated


----------

